# 32 inch monitor - to curve or not to curve?



## creativeforge (Apr 6, 2020)

I spent the past 2 years with a 32 inches TV I used as a monitor (Insignia). Kontakt is beautiful on it, watching videos is great, working in a DAW is awesome (1360x768 @ 60Hz resolution). But I fear I am damaging my vision.






So - I'm looking into purchasing a 32 inch monitor to fit my quar setup. I've seen curved ones and liked them, but since it was in a store, only their demos were activated.

I wondered how it is in REALITY to work with a curved monitor in a DAW (or Photoshop)? Any actual users of curved screens (under $500) want to chime in and maybe hint at what I should be looking for to get or avoid?

My graphic card is: 2047MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti (ZOTAC).

Thanks!


----------



## J-M (Apr 6, 2020)

I have a 32'' 4k screen (which I've found to be too small for such a high resolution) and I haven't really felt the need to get a curved one. Just my two cents...


----------



## Dewdman42 (Apr 6, 2020)

I have a 32" 4k monitor running in HiDPI mode and absolutely love it. I typically run it at 3008x1692 resolution, which is just about right for typical desktop viewing distance.

Regarding the curved ones, I have been thinking about that for next monitor, there are some threads on this forum already search in here a bit. Some people have gotten them and been very happy, but I think like all things it will depend what size you get.


----------



## Zero&One (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm using a BenQ 35" curved ultra wide just for DAW. Love it.
Can't comment on Photoshop sorry. 

Logic is great, I can see every part of the 50,000 intros I make


----------



## JLKooistra (Apr 6, 2020)

creativeforge said:


> I spent the past 2 years with a 32 inches TV I used as a monitor (Insignia). Kontakt is beautiful on it, watching videos is great, working in a DAW is awesome (1360x768 @ 60Hz resolution). But I fear I am damaging my vision.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a 34" curved Asus, 2560x1440 for about a year now. Never going back, 100% recommended.


----------



## davidson (Apr 6, 2020)

I use two 32" and a 27" side by side, and cant see a reason for curved at that size. If you were going for something like a 50"+ ultra wide then maybe.


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 6, 2020)

So just to give an idea: this is the TV at resolution ([email protected]).






The 25 inch monitor:






Contextual view:






I assume now would be a good time to upgrade before pricing is adjusted to address the potential poor sales... But I speculate...


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 6, 2020)

JLKooistra said:


> I have a 34" curved Asus, 2560x1440 for about a year now. Never going back, 100% recommended.



Could you share which model it is?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Apr 6, 2020)

This is the curved one that people are liking the best right now I think... you can google around some happy customers on this forum. 49". See the photo in the Cubase ad.










New in Cubase 12: Time to Embrace a New Era


Cubase 12 features significant new features and workflow enhancements which make composing, recording, and mixing music even more creatively rewarding.




new.steinberg.net


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 6, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> This is the curved one that people are liking the best right now I think... you can google around some happy customers on this forum. 49". See the photo in the Cubase ad.



Only $2500 USD... I'm short $2,000.  But nice indeed.


----------



## JLKooistra (Apr 6, 2020)

creativeforge said:


> Could you share which model it is?


Sure, it's the PG348Q. Also, after checking my records, it appears I've been using the monitor already for 2+ yrs ;-D (initially for gaming)


----------



## Zero&One (Apr 7, 2020)

@creativeforge could you not get another TV? I'm using a Hisense 4K for my gaming pc and it's great


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 7, 2020)

Zero&One said:


> @creativeforge could you not get another TV? I'm using a Hisense 4K for my gaming pc and it's great



The idea is to get something that will not damage my eyes as much. I could potentially use the TV from this distance (I have a 32 inches) but thought getting a real monitor would extend the life of my eyes. 

I don't play videogames. But are you suggesting that 4K could be easier on the eyes? I'll have to read on that.


----------



## Zero&One (Apr 7, 2020)

Yeah that was my thinking. Not sure though, maybe we have some eye experts that could advise.
I do find I have less eye strain since using it, but there's no science in those findings.


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 7, 2020)

A quick search gave this (from 2014):

_"A *4K* display is no *more* likely to cause eyestrain than a 1080p alternative. In fact, it's greater clarity is an asset. Eyestrain can still occur, but if it does it's because of excessive brightness, improper positioning or other factors, not the resolution." _

I'll look into it more after sleep. Thanks!


----------



## toomanynotes (Apr 7, 2020)

I use a 42inch Hisense 3840 x 2160 @ 125% fonts size, fit loads on the screen!


----------



## Uiroo (Apr 7, 2020)

Do you have actual problems with eye strain? 
I have a 32" 4k monitor and it's no problem for me. I have it set up so that the height of my head is a bit above the middle of the monitor.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Apr 7, 2020)

I have a 32" running at 2560 x 1440, no curve and find it pretty perfect. I wouldn't curve until I were near 40"...


----------



## Leon Portelance (Apr 9, 2020)

I use this great curved monitor.


----------



## JPQ (Apr 9, 2020)

I hate idea of curved monitor but i do other things as well not only music.


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 10, 2020)

I solved my dilemma by buying an LG 32" monitor at Costco. Plus a DVI to HDMI adapter. That way my GTX750 To can have 2 HDMI connections on it. 

The colors are richer and kinder on my eyes, almost "creamier." So I use the monitor for most things, and keep the TV for DAW work over in the keyboard section.

Thanks again!


----------



## Zero&One (Apr 10, 2020)

creativeforge said:


> The colors are richer and kinder on my eyes, almost "creamier."



Must be the analog chip they put in them... gives you that warmth of the 80's whilst the sharpness of the 20's! 
LG by Waves


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 10, 2020)

Zero&One said:


> Must be the analog chip they put in them... gives you that warmth of the 80's whilst the sharpness of the 20's!
> LG by Waves



On sale NOW!! For the last first time ever! (Included in the "French Connection" bundle).


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 10, 2020)

Hey, I'm going to derail this thread and ask a monitor question.

I just discovered that my second monitor, a Samsung TV 5' away, has nicer colors when I run it at 2048 x 1080 (60Hz, HIDP NTSC) than at 1080p (also 60Hz, HIDP, NTSC).

Why?!

The white is warmer - less blue. At first I didn't believe it, but it's true.

As Marvin Gay asked, what's goin' on?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 10, 2020)

I didn't select a different color profile in the Monitors control panel, I just selected a different resolution using SwitchResX.

This is really weird.


----------



## kevinh (Apr 10, 2020)

i bought two of same monitor from Costco and love them. To get full resolution I use DisplayPort input instead of hdmi. One usb-c to DisplayPort and other thunderbolt to DisplayPort. Using HDMI some fonts weren’t clear from my Mac laptops.


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 11, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Hey, I'm going to derail this thread and ask a monitor question.
> 
> I just discovered that my second monitor, a Samsung TV 5' away, has nicer colors when I run it at 2048 x 1080 (60Hz, HIDP NTSC) than at 1080p (also 60Hz, HIDP, NTSC).
> 
> ...


Is your TV a 4k?


Nick Batzdorf said:


> I didn't select a different color profile in the Monitors control panel, I just selected a different resolution using SwitchResX.
> 
> This is really weird.




I have no idea, Nick, at least it happening. Maybe it scanned and identified the optimal settings?


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 11, 2020)

kevinh said:


> i bought two of same monitor from Costco and love them. To get full resolution I use DisplayPort input instead of hdmi. One usb-c to DisplayPort and other thunderbolt to DisplayPort. Using HDMI some fonts weren’t clear from my Mac laptops.


I plug the monitor via HDMI and the TV I'm plugging HDMI, via a DVI-HDMI adapter. I could not go back to a smaller screen!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 11, 2020)

creativeforge said:


> Is your TV a 4k?



Yes, but I don't run it at 4K when it's being a second computer monitor. It's 5' away, hanging from the ceiling, so 1080p res (or now 2048 x 1080) works very well.

Actually, I don't run it at 4K when I'm watching TV either.


----------



## Monkberry (Apr 11, 2020)

Been using an AOC 32" curved monitor since May 2019. I sit roughly 4' from it. I love it. At this point I prefer curved.


----------



## Dietz (Apr 11, 2020)

From an acoustic POV I strongly suggest to stay away from curved screens. A big monitor in the listening nearfield is messing up things by its reflections in any case, and something that _focuses_ those reflections on the ear is even worse.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 11, 2020)

Dietz said:


> From an acoustic POV I strongly suggest to stay away from curved screens. A big monitor in the listening nearfield is messing up things by its reflections in any case, and something that _focuses_ those reflections on the ear is even worse.



Hm. I hadn't thought about that.

My only question is where the reflections it's focusing are coming from. If your back wall is reflective and very close, but otherwise?

This is purely theoretical, because I've never had a curved monitor. If anything, my un-curved one actually seems to help the image, sort of like a poor man's soffit mount.


----------



## Dietz (Apr 12, 2020)

Unless you're in a room with an acoustically completely dead backwall and/or working without some kind of desk or table, there will always be sound from below and behind, too. It's a nuisance with large (or multiple) conventional screens already, and it's hard to ignore the additional phasing artefacts from a curved screen once you found out what to listen to (... just _talk_ towards a curved screen and you will immediately know what I mean).

As soon as you work in surround or 3D, it not just a nuisance any longer, but an actual problem.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Apr 12, 2020)

This is becoming an interesting discussion! Dietz, what are your thoughts if the monitor, including a curved monitor...were to be lowered and leaned back at an angle...so that you look down at it...say at 30 degrees or perhaps even 45 degrees......with the monitor tilted back also. At some point might this be beneficial for minimizing reflections from the rear wall shooting straight back into the engineer's ears? If so, it seems like with a curved monitor this might be even more desirable to avoid the vortex of sound hitting the ear.. not to say that it still might create laser beams of sound around the room...but anyway.. Just thinking out loud here..and wondering how much of a tilt-back of the display would be needed to reflect the sound up over the head of the engineer.


----------



## wst3 (Apr 13, 2020)

Dietz brings up a very interesting point!

30 years ago we worried about reflections off the mixer surface, or any other gear nearby. There were companies that made loudspeaker stands specifically to avoid the problem.

These days we have to deal with computer monitors next to our audio monitors, and I see very little written about the potential problems. But Dietz is right, computer monitors can create audible chaos.

Angling them can help, unless of course the angle focuses the reflections on your ears, which is likely since your ears and your eyes are roughly the same distance from the floor.

My solution is to move the computer monitors out in front of the loudspeakers so that they block, rather than reflect - still hardly ideal. I also place the monitors such that I can angle them down a little - too much and you have eye strain and a neck ache, but a little bit can help.

I happen to have a TEF 25 acoustical test set, so I can look at reflections. Even so it is always a tricky bit to get everything just so.

And worst of all, I am in the midst of doing this again right now. What is wrong with me???

Where I remain a little curious, by the way, is whether or not there might be a way to put the curved display's disadvantages to good use. I have no idea, but anything is possible.


----------



## VladK (Apr 13, 2020)

IMO flat monitor is a safe bet.
Curved monitor makes interpretation of spectrograms, soundfield, any 3d streaming data representation much harder to interpret properly IMHO.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 13, 2020)

wst3 said:


> 30 years ago we worried about reflections off the mixer surface, or any other gear nearby. There were companies that made loudspeaker stands specifically to avoid the problem.



Console splash (or desks, same thing ) is definitely part of the whole picture! One time a speaker designer I know - an amazing one, actually - talking about one of his designs, told me they *needed* console splash to sound right.


----------



## wst3 (Apr 14, 2020)

Pretty sure I've heard the same thing. It is a very clever approach, not unlike Fulcrum who designs around the errors in the behavior inherent in a horn loaded driver. In fact he "pre-corrects" the signal.

It would be fairly easy to design in desk splash, but I wonder how specific it would be to one particular model of desk. I am no where near smart enough to even guess.

For me, it was much easier to adjust the geometry by placing near field monitors on stands, or adjusting the relationship between the desk and the mains (which were much more forgiving of splash).

All fun!


----------

